# What's this pain - would love some advice



## Frothy (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello FF's

The last thing I want to do is bore anyone to tears but would really value some advice on my symptoms. I know we're not experts on medical conditions but feeling a bit alone and not sure where to turn at the minute. Had a BFN on Boxing Day so all very raw at the minute. Anyway here's a brief summary to see if anyone can give me any advice.

Informed Oct 08 that need for ICSI based on male factor due to sperm motility and low count

Always suffered painful periods, got even worse early 2009 so in for a laparoscopy in April 09. Borderline endometriosis and had division of adhesions. Fairly quick recovery and benefits were evident almost straight away. AF much easier to deal with.  

First ICSI Nov 10 - BFN, Since tx have had a dull left hand side ache which at first put down to just a bit of ovary ache but has been getting worse. 

FET April 10 - BFN. Pains getting much worse, sometimes throughout the month but at lead up to AF and for first few days of AF almost unbearable. Hospital got me in for more scans and queried hydrosalpinx, which they said would probably be the reason for my BFNs, as fluid would most probably be travelling back down tubes and into uterus and poisoning embryo. Suggested having left tube clipped. 

July 10 - had left tube removed and division of adhesions as tube, ovary and bowel all stuck together. Consultants now think it wasn't a hydrosalpnix after all and instead a corpus luteum stuck on my left ovary which can't remove as would cut off blood supply to ovary. Recovery slower and more painful than first op. 

Dec 10 - 2nd fresh ICSI - BFN. AF came yesterday (29th) and just in so much pain on left hand side. Only way I can describe it is like a bruise on the inside going from my left hand side right round the hip and back and all the way through from front to back. Differnt to AF pains but still get those too. Hurts when I lie on my side and sometimes if I am sitting with legs elevated (say on arm of chair or something) have to move as gets uncomfortable. Was so bad immediately before this treatment that I remember being up in middle of night thinking they can just take it all out, so fed up of it, Think it will turn me grey one day!

Our 2 fresh tx cycles have been almost exactly the same. 1st go 15 eggs, 9 fertilised, 2 x 3day embs (8cell and 7cell) put back in. Womb lining 10.7mm triple line. 2nd go 18 eggs, 7 fertilised, 2 x 2day embs (4cell and 3cell) transferred. Womb lining 9.7mm triple line. So everything appearing to go well up to the point of ET and I am worreid that this pain is attritubeted to our fails and that something just isn't right. The consultant is aware of the pain but says it's a feature of a corpus luteum probably sitting on a nerve and possibly my bowel as I get quite diarrhoea-y (sorry tmi) and that it should not affect the success of a pregnancy but I am in so much discomfort and pain at the moment I just wanted to know if there was anyone esle in a similar position. 

So here I am sstarting this thread saying I don't want to bore anyone to death and bet I probably have already - sorry! 

Thanks for reading
Frothy X


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Frothy,

The only thing I can add is that at IVF 5 (BFN), I had a pain on my RHS, around my hip bone but reaching up on the side as well...  started during stimming, then egg retrieval was extremely painful on the RHS as well. But I also noticed a bulge, so went to see my GP.  He ordered an ultrasound, conclusion was an abdominal muscle tear but no hernia.  Then I moved countries, went to see another GP to see if I could have physio for the muscle tear, doctor preferred to send me to a surgeon, who asked for a CT scan.  Scan showed a 5cm by 2.5cm hernia!  Why the ultrasound didn't show it I don't know.  Your pain sounds like mine.

They're calling it an incisional hernia, since it's near my appendicular peritonitis scar (appendix exploded, abdomen infected) back in 2005.  I had a drain in 2005, apparently that increases the chances of a hernia later on.

But the surgeon also said that in a small number of cases, any surgery can leave the patient in pain, and they don't know why.  The only thing they could say is that it tends to fade with time.  

There's another post from a woman who had an infection post egg retrieval, can't find it now.  If I do I can PM the link.

Good luck, hope this helps, Deirdre


----------



## Frothy (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Deidre

Ah thank you for your response. That's interesting what you say about yours, yes it does sound very much the same. I haven't really noticed a bulge, but then again it's Christmas so there's lots of food bulges! Do feel quite bloated and swollen though. Definitely something to talk to my consultant about so thank you for your advice. 

Happy new year, hope it's a lovely one 
Frothy X


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hope your 2011 is good too!

Forgot to mention, I have ulcerative colitis, have since around age 30 (you mentioned the trots), the surgeon also insisted on a colonoscopy along with the CT scan (hadn't had a colonoscopy for more than 5 years).  Colonoscopy results came back a-ok, but he said he wanted it to know that things were ok "from the inside out" as well.

The eventual treatment for the hernia is a surgical repair, but they let me go ahead with my DE IVF first, since the surgery would have spoilt the timing of the DE IVF.

Good luck, Deirdre


----------

